# Wow, PL site updated!



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey all, the PL website's been updated with a pic of the new Captain America kit! Look under "What's New."

Dan


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

_"Hey, guys, wait up! I'm coming! Hey, guys! Guys... wait up... guys..."_


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey...there will be no bashing of Captain America here! 

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I love the fact that we may be getting this, but I'm kinda bummed I gotta scratchbuild the face!


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Whatta mug....I must say. (Looks like Martin Short playing Ed Greebly.)

OAB


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The replacement head guys should be happy about this.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

So, let me get this straight......this thing comes with _three_ bad faces!?!? :freak: 

Wayne


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

I like it - face, or no face - will have extra parts to boot!







Looking forward to this!








C.A.) box number









Gerry-Lynn


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zorro said:


> The replacement head guys should be happy about this.


 In_deed_!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Full story*

I think we should hold our judgement about the head until we get the full story. That is, if the Powers That Be at Polar Lights ever *post *the full story. It didn't show up on my visit, just a larger picture of Captain Greebly. Still, if the other two heads turn out okay, then two out of three ain't bad.

But just to be on the safe side, I guess I'd better start collecting some good reference photos of Reb Brown....


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

At least we now know that someone is at least aware of the PL site.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Just Plain Al said:


> At least we now know that someone is at least aware of the PL site.


Exactly. I figured it's at least a small glimmer of a good sign... 

Dan


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

You guys sure you're not talking about Ed Grimley?


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

wait up, I must say


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Dr. Brad said:


> You guys sure you're not talking about Ed Grimley?


Yea, that's his name. I wasn't quite sure what the name was and took a shot at it anyway. 

....Hey, I was close for Rock & Roll.

OAB


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*wow..*

Well..That wraps it up for SURE on whether or not I will but that kit..My GOD..Besides that "upscale fever"..That face is HORRIBLE..almost as bad as my ex wife!!!:freak:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

You might want to look at the kit before you make a final decision. There are THREE faces in the kit. Three different expressions - You might like the other two!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I certainly hope so! :lol:

Are there also other right hands in the kit?

A determined face and a clenched fist would be the look I'm going for.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Just a thought...

If the other faces are, maybe, better...then why would this face be picked to market the kit?

I don't know what the original Aurora face looked/looks like...was/is it worse?

OAB


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

The original face looked different. Here's a pic of Brian Mulvey's build at the Major Matt Mason Site,








I've never seen pix of the other face options, but I like the armor plate that was added to the costume.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Thanks for posting that, Ignatz. 

Sorry to say...but I like that (the Aurora) face better as the porportions of the facial features are more accurate. The eyes are a bit odd....but that could be the paint job. The camera angle of the model is also better. Straight on shots tend to be weak on most subjects.

Oh well. I love to adjust most of the kits I build to suit my personal vision anyway.

No big deal.

OAB


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Did some rooting around, and dug up this:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=834909&postcount=9

Edge


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Edge said:


> Did some rooting around, and dug up this:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=834909&postcount=9
> 
> Edge


So Edge Which One of those Faces would YOU say Matches the Original Aurora Closest? I wanna Make mine look like the Old Model But I honestly can't tell! IMHO NONE of those Faces Look that Great.lol And NONE of the Three seem to match That Picture of an Aurora original that Ignatz (I think) Posted. Course Maybe They'll look better with some Paint? Or we could always Take a Face from John Travolta (Sorry Bad Movie Reference!)

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zathros said:


> ...Besides that "upscale fever"...


Well, we can agree on the face, anyway, Zath'. However - 



originalAurorabuyer said:


> I love to adjust most of the kits I build to suit my personal vision anyway. No big deal.


The face can certainly be changed to suit. However - 



Dave Metzner said:


> There are THREE faces in the kit. Three different expressions - You might like the other two!


Gee, it's nice to have all you guys posting for me!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I CAN NOT Believe This!

For months, every one was bummed out and all sad, wondering if PL would ever produce another kit.
Heck, we were wondering if there was even a PL to produce a kit.

Now, we get some good news from PL and most of what I read in response to this news is complaints.
If you don't like this face, choose one of the other three, it's not hard.

Either way, if you figure builders expect to see any more figure kits from PL, don't complain about this kit and discourage a possible new buyer.
Rather, buy the kit, choose a face and be Fat, Dumb and Happy.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I will say that the chain-mail detail looks great. I sold my original a couple of years ago and will definitely be buying the kit. I do predict some replacement head activity and expect that I will be a customer for one of those too. So - free enterprise at work in the good ol' U. S. of A. and we figure modelers get another one for the shelf.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> _"Hey, guys, wait up! I'm coming! Hey, guys! Guys... wait up... guys..."_


LOOKS LIKE RAY ROMANO (EVERYBODY LOVES RAYMOND)


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I will buy the kit and mod the face. Hope everyone is OK with that.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Go for it!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Can Captain America catch the bus in time?

Anyway I saw the kit on person and the armour looks cool. If there is a better aftermarket head it will look imposing.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

On the positive side - whoever did the paint job did a great job. Even the water looks good.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

What they _don't_ show is how he ends up face down in the mud after stepping into too deep a puddle and tripping. :lol:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Ray Romano! LMBO!! *

You guys are too much! That's funny!  I just thought it looked like the Beave chasing after Walley in a costume or something. 

Cliff


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

TRENDON said:


> I CAN NOT Believe This!
> 
> For months, every one was bummed out and all sad, wondering if PL would ever produce another kit.
> Heck, we were wondering if there was even a PL to produce a kit.
> ...


The entire POINT of this, is a Kit that we LIKED from days of old, that had been REISSUED..and the point of the kit being repopped is that it...SELLS
I hardly think its condusive to APPLAUD any kit that PL puts out..JUST because they put it out..PL will issue what they wish, regardless what we say here,and judging by the majority of replies here..The consensus is that most of us DO NOT like that face..there are three faces, according to Dave..Hopefully, one of them will resemble the original Aurora kit.
IMO, there was no reason to put out this repop with THREE faces to begin with, but again, that is my opinion..But to say we shouldnt complain for FEAR that PL will not issue another figure kit is ridiculous..and lastly, this kit was put into production BEFORE the RC2 acquisition..So it would have come out anyway..RC2 had nothing to do with it..


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Unfortunately, the other two faces look the same with different expressions. All three faces feature that huge honker of a nose. They are nice renderings of an interesting face....but it's not a superhero face....let alone Capt.'s face. 

We waited a long time for a figure kit...so did hope the improvements were....well....improvements. PL/PM is not what they used to be....nor do they care to be....apparently. Our comments will not matter....and we are the only ones reading them I'll bet....other than Dave...who I hear is just finishing up on a few projects....then...he's done....?

OAB


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hmmm, yeah the face does look a bit off but I'll probably buy one anyway. 

Besides, you could easily re-sculpt the nose if you are careful. You could fill the area behind the nose with a non-shrinking epoxy filler (such as 2-part 24 hour epoxy and microballoons) in case you decide to really trim Mr Durante's I mean Captain America's schnozola.

Huzz


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

Like most of you, I'm not wild about that face either, but think of it this way: PL has given us two extra faces to practice our sanding and sculpting on. Our finished versions should turn out great. 

I'm really looking forward to working on this kit. I'm sure it's been asked, but when can we expect to see it in stores?

Dinsdale


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

I think of it this way: I just found out, from another post, that PL has given us a kit that's $30 US and will be about $50 CDN after taxes. I said it would be no big deal to do face work on this kit before....but I assumed it would be in the cost range of the Spider-man kit.

Now it's a big deal?

Yeah, it's twice the cost I expected...._and _I have to fix it _if _I decide to buy it.

OAB


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The kit looks very promising to me. The scale armor is much improved over the original. The face isn't that off IMHO.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I only ever tried fixing a face once before on a model; the Polar Lights James Bond. Anyone familiar with that kit and the early Sean Connery movies will realize that the face is wrong because Mr. Connery was pretty lean in those days; whereas the face on the model looks like he has put on 15 or 20 pounds.

I fixed mine by hollowing out the face under the cheekbones with an X-Acto knife. There is only so far you can go with that unless you fill in behind the face in case you scrape right through the plastic. I didn't fill mine although the results are still an improvement over how the kit looks out of the box. If I were doing it again, I would definitely fill behind the face and really trim away with the X-Acto.

I think it would be both fun and fairly easy to do a fix to Cappy's nose.

Huzz


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

It sort of looks like Lou Ferrigno in a CapAm costume. I'll get one for sure. Scrape the nose narrower and get the ears to sit closer to the head. Everything should be okay. Oh how I wish they got to do that Wonder Woman kit... or that big Seaview...


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

You guys have it all wrong! That's not Captain America, it's Capta Amerigo.....the Italian lip balm hero from Fire Island. They nailed Capta if you ask me. Look again at the pic, yep that's Capta all right.

RC2 has nothing to do with this huh? So those JL die-casts they have cancelled strikes no fear in Polar Lights fans. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Mitchell's right; it IS Ray Romano!!!


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Anyway you look at it...it's a face of one comedian or another. Three have been mentioned so far!

OAB


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

What colour will the Frightening Lightning edition be? I suggest red, white, and blue sprue trees.

:dude:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I dunno about the other 2 faces that come with the kit, but this one looks like he's in the process of taking a major dump.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Excuse me, but the original Aurora head looks like a bowling ball with ears. The mask is wrong and the face is without the prominent cheek bones and square jaw of the comic book character.
The licensor was not about to approve that likeness since it does not come close to the Captain America images they sent us.
The licensor sent likenesses they wanted for the head. I'm not sure they absolutely loved all three faces but they did approve them!
I'm not in love with the face on the painted models either. When I had the kits built, I gave them to my builder and got out of the way. I did not think to give any instruction as to a facial preference

Dave


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dave, No worries, Mine will look Freakin great and no one can stop me!


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Ignatz said:


> The original face looked different. Here's a pic of Brian Mulvey's build at the Major Matt Mason Site,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After much scrutiny of both I gotta say I prefer the "bowling ball with ears."


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Metzner said:


> ......I'm not in love with the face on the painted models either. When I had the kits built, I gave them to my builder and got out of the way. I did not think to give any instruction as to a facial preference
> 
> Dave


Precisely what I would have done Dave. Once this kit is on the shelves and we start to see build-ups using the other expressions I think the tone around here will change. I'm really looking forward to this kit!

Model on

RK


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Dave Metzner said:


> Excuse me, but the original Aurora head looks like a bowling ball with ears. The mask is wrong and the face is without the prominent cheek bones and square jaw of the comic book character.
> The licensor was not about to approve that likeness since it does not come close to the Captain America images they sent us.
> The licensor sent likenesses they wanted for the head. I'm not sure they absolutely loved all three faces but they did approve them!
> I'm not in love with the face on the painted models either. When I had the kits built, I gave them to my builder and got out of the way. I did not think to give any instruction as to a facial preference
> ...


Excuse ME, But nor was the spiderrman, OR the Hulk's face changed in THAT manner..NOR have I EVER heard of Auroira's Captain America's face described EVER in that manner..and upon CLOSE inspection of my built up ,Captain America, nowhere did I find any "finger holes" on his head..But I suppose that is YOUR opinion, Dave..


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I can't wait for this and I agree that you are allowed to give constructive critisism but I also agree with Trendon, that no matter what someone is never happy... I mean some of you are complaining about the pose which is the original pose... I say get over it... Just like the old Aurora monsters, none of them are accurate but you make due and customize, you are modelers and artists so be creative. Look at what some of you did with that God awful Hulk face, your builds came out beautiful. Remember what they say about critics... It's one thing to give a thought out opinion but some are just haters and will NEVER be happy.

I just think the price is too steep.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

How you guys in one breath can trash talk RC2 for daring to impugn the purity of PL and threatening to trim its potential for releasing new kits when it hasn't had time to show us its intentions, then turn around in the same breath and dump all over a brand-new release that is obviously a labor of the love for us fans that we say made PL so great (since Cap is not what someone out only for the almighty dollar would pick to do) is completely beyond me. 

Dave is being more than polite. It's damned if he does and damned if he doesn't. Holy cow, folks. Show a little appreciation.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Thanks, Dave.

OAB


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm with Mike....No, I don't like the face in the picture on the PL site, but I haven't yet seen the others that will be in the package. Also, the paintjob on the model makes ALL the difference. As for the price, I know I won't have to pay $29.99 for it, 'cause I'll get it from discounters like MegaHobby, Doll and Hobby, or Modeler's Vault, or just wait until Hobby Lobby has it on 50% off week.

So, THANKS, DAVE! and all of the people at PL and RC2 that worked to make this kit possible. I want to get it, build it, and then display it next to the Toy Biz Cap that I scored off of eBay a few weeks ago. In fact, I'm considering a SuperHero shelf in my Den, featuring the Revell Batman, Robin, Superman, the PL Hulk and Spiderman, and the two Captain Americas, not to mention a Toy Biz Thor that I'm working on now, and my Aurora Lone Ranger and Tonto.

Keep 'em coming!

Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I'm also looking forward to this kit. While I'm not that crazy about the face used on the build-up the other two faces looked fine to me. You just have to give them a good paint job. Should build up into a nice looking kit when done.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Maybe everyone should chill a tad? I swear, with every kit release there's something: The Enterprise with the lettering on the underside of the saucer, the nacelle sag on the NX, the sticker decals on the Ecto-1. Okay. No kit will match our image of perfection, but we always, as mere kit assemblers, manage to work around this stuff. 

It may not have been the best first impression, but it's a bit too soon to condemn the kit. As much as that preview image initially dissappointed me, I'm still looking forward to having this kit and I certainly won't pass judgement until it's in my hands. My wish is they RC2 will continue to produce figure kits, heroes, monsters, pop-culture--anything, except WWE.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

BTW besides being a mellon head, the original Aurora Captain America also has no neck. What I'm trying to say here is that the licensor had alot to say about the head and face of the character.
I'm not saying that there is sublime perfection in the new kit, but the licensor liked the shape of the head and faces on the new kit much better than the original.
The details of the mask are much more correct on the new faces. The ears actually look like human ears because they are separate parts. The new kit actually has a neck.
I had two original kits to work with while getting this thing done, my view is that the old Aurora sculpt is far from being a great and accurate interpretation of the character. 
Also what I'm tryin' to tell y'all is that Marvel Comics was not gonna approve the original head sculpt not no-way not no-how! Because we were going to re-do the head I decided to throw in a couple new facial expressions while we were at it.
The face on the painted build-up is not my favorite - the other two may be better.

Marvel did approve this new kit after we made changes they asked for including giving the sculpt a head shaped more like their illustrations, correcting the mask and adding a neck! 
Otherwise, suffice it to say that no licensor approval would mean no new kit!

Dave


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Dave, that addresses our concerns a lot better, but now I think we should direct our wrath towards the photographer who took that picture. It was a horrible angle to pick -- the shield obscures 60% of the body and it doesn't show up the dynamic movement of the pose at all. 

What does everyone think about the water splash -- imho it does not look too realistic, any chance that it will be improved upon?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The water splash is very similar to the original, and apparently, approved by Marvel.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Got no problem with the splash (looks like the original, except clear - cool!). Like the chain-mail detail a lot. Having owned two originals, it's absolutely true there was no neck. Got no problem with the price. Can't wait to see how others (who actually have _skills_) deal with the head. I'll build as is or with an after-market head. Looking forward to it.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Yep - we asked for clear splashes, and Dave listened! _BIG_ vote of appreciation to Da Man on that! (in the pic, they're painted - not sure why, unless it was so they'd show up in the pic, or the display piece wasn't from the final casting with clear parts.)

Also, I love the chain mail!

As to the faces...well, I'm looking at that as a challenge. Maybe I can get one of the others to look good... I'll use the one that looks closest to the original mouth, not the "proctologist-visit grimace". Who was that guy who used to show up all the time on Carson, some stand-up comic? Last name Brenner or similar? Big face, big clumsy grin? That's who that face looks like to me. 

David Brenner, that's it.










One question - not criticism, but I wonder how recent the images of Cap are that Marvel had in mind? The Aurora Cap looks far closer to the comics look I grew up on - from the shape of the head to the eyes some find "odd", the Aurora sculpt looked just like the character. I've got one of those comics sitting right in front of me now with an original kit. This new sculpt is nothing like what Cap looked like then. I'm not up on how Cap has been drawn since the late Seventies, though, so maybe he looks like that now? The Aurora Spidey as originally sculpted matched the comics of _that _time - the much smaller eyes, particularly. The eyes were changed (enlarged) on the PL reissue to match a later look in the comics. Is that what happened with Cap? Abandoning the classic comic look for a more recent one, same as with the Spidey kit?

Like I said, not complaining! Though I've got an original, I'm happy to have the new issue as well! Just trying to understand Marvel's thinking, but I _very much_ apprciate the work put into this beyond just repopping it. CA is my personal fave of all the Aurora superhero kits.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Jeff, You nailed it Buddy. 
The neck issue? I always considered that the intent was to show Cap hunkering down behind the sheild for protection, but hey, I was 10, what did I know?
I am buying the kit, no worries! 
But, I do remember being disappointed as a kid, when the box art of some models didn't match the kit scuplt. Phantom of the Opera anyone?


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Wolf Man anyone?

OAB


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I think Dreamer's on to something. (enlarge attachment) Not a lot of difference.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

WOW! That's real close....pretty much bang on!

I guess that means one of two things....either David Brenner gave up his comedy act and became a licensor for Marvel....or he's in the roll of Captain America in a new Marvel movie...?

OAB


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

TRENDON said:


> Rather, buy the kit, choose a face and be Fat, Dumb and Happy.


*HEY!!* Who you callin' 'Happy"? 




dreamer said:


> ...Big face, big clumsy grin? That's who that face looks like to me. David Brenner, that's it.


 
Well - nobody thought that Michael Keaton would do a good job as Batman, either, now did they?





Mike Warshaw said:


> ...Dave is being more than polite. It's damned if he does and damned if he doesn't.


That's what makes him so tough... But really, there has been more than one post here about the complaining nature of plastic modelers. You'll see it in just about every place that modelers' opinions are aired: no offering from _any _manufacturer of _any _subject ever pleases everyone.




F91 said:


> ... No worries, Mine will look Freakin great and no one can stop me!


That's my attitude also. And to his credit, OAB did post, "Thanks, Dave". That, too, is my sentiment.:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

AFD - _excellent!_ ROFL!



Mark McGovern said:


> Well - nobody thought that Michael Keaton would do a good job as Batman, either, now did they?


Hey, works fer me - I loved David Brenner! Guy deserves a comeback.

People are, methinks, not noticing a difference between the grinning nerd face in the promo pic (so it appears) and the grimace in the unpainted face on page two (in the link). By the same token, it's hard to judge the faces themselves without seeing them in place on the head and painted. The right paint job makes a ton of difference.

It still don't look a bit like Cap ta me, but it's a sculpt that shows a talent for convincing facial features. For that, I like the options and am eager to judge them in person (and painted). Whichever I don't use can be saved for altering some other kit someday.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Case in point.... the Ertl vinyl kit of Han Solo. Box art made it look like a disaster. I bought a couple at a clearance store for $4 each... turns out they've got an excellent representation of H. Ford's face, circa 1977... the person who did the kit for the box art just wasn't all that good of a painter.


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

My two cents on this whole issue: after seeing the unpainted mock-up and all three faces, I think a final build and paint will depend on the builder and painter. There is nothing seriously wrong with the features that I can see.

-Cappy D


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Rumor has it that Captain America kit is in America and should be shipped out to stores soon. This is a rumor, repeat this is a rumor!


----------

